# Solved: very low sound from speakers



## roughstuff (Aug 31, 2009)

i can only get very low sound out of my speakers. i can't get it back through SR or my putting it in Safe mode and using SR. i have all the setting on high and still can't get anywhere. i have disabled norton and tried al the different things including the error checking of c and d drive. please help!!

thank you


----------



## twi5t (Sep 8, 2006)

update your audio drivers. you'll find them on the website of your motherboard's manufacturer.
also, when did this start? what did you do differently that may have caused this to start.

ALSO, go into Device Manager (windows button + pause break > device manager) and make sure you only have ONE audio driver active. if there are two, disable one of them.


----------



## roughstuff (Aug 31, 2009)

thank you so much!!!! this helped immensely and i have been working on this for 3 days. i usually do trial and error because i think i will learn something and i have in the past, but i just couldn't remember what to do.


----------

